
Robot walks like a human, no power required - lmathews
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/101525-bluebiped-a-human-like-walking-robot-that-requires-no-power-source
======
Qworg
Passive walking has been around for years and years - this is simply another
very well designed version of it. =)

[http://www-personal.umich.edu/~artkuo/Passive_Walk/passive_w...](http://www-
personal.umich.edu/~artkuo/Passive_Walk/passive_walking.html)

------
zerostar07
More like "pendulum clock that looks like legs". Walking means propelling
itself, climbing up and down and be steered.

------
jawns
It's a Slinky with legs.

~~~
hammock
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KgEyKgJpnY>

------
lotu
But it only walks downhill.

~~~
mrsebastian
You just need one of those Escher staircase thingees...

~~~
hugh3
Or an escalator.

------
teemi
This reminds me of Theo Jansen's Strandbeests
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSKyHmjyrkA>

------
adaml_623
It's called BlueBiped and has 3 legs. Not impressed.

------
extension
Ugh, another interesting link made unviewable by OnSwipe

~~~
8ig8
I use the Readability bookmarklet when I encounter this.

------
nobody3141
B.R.I.C.K. my new robot flying aircraft can fly with no power.

(as long as it's only downwards)

------
sktrdie
Guys, everything can go downhill without power. A wheel would go much faster
and more efficiently than this. It's thanks to something called _gravity_.

------
jakeonthemove
This is pretty amazing! It'll definitely require power and motors to actually
"walk", i.e. propel itself downhill, uphill or on a straight surface, but much
less than what other robotic walkers do. And I don't see the need to make it
two legged, either - that three-legged combination is fine by me, as long as
it can clean my house, take out the garbage or carry boxes at a factory :-).

